# should i cook the rocks?



## isildur (Jul 9, 2004)

*should i cook the stones?*​
cook them stones and use them stones!939.13%use them stones but donÃ‚Â´t cook them!1460.87%donÃ‚Â´t use them stones!00.00%


----------



## isildur (Jul 9, 2004)

I've collected several medium and large igneous rocks at the Limmat river in the city of Zuerich, Switzerland, where I live. These are rocks that were lying on a dry extended river-bed, beside the river in a residential disctrict.

I think the river is free of any strong chemical pollutants since many people go swimming there in the summer. I cleaned the stones with a plastic brush and hot water, the stones look good especially when they are wet, they still have a very light green on one side, most probably algae growth. they are a light grey when dry which turn into very dark grays and browns when they are wet.

My question is, Does anyone here think it might be a problem to put these into my new project, a 140 liter 1m long cichlid-tank?

Two people who have been at our house said they would cook the stones before using them, but i think most of the stones are only covered with what is left of the organic algae & other mostly organic particles, which makes me think itÃ‚Â´s O.K. to use the stones without cooking them, but does anyone here think its better to cook them, please let me know what y'all think!

thank you


----------



## punman (Oct 24, 2003)

If in doubt, boil them in water for a few minutes or soak in a bucket in a 2-5% bleach solution.


----------



## GTZ (Apr 21, 2010)

Just bleach and water, empty, water and dechlorinator, let dry, add to tank.


----------



## Number6 (Mar 13, 2003)

*isildur*
If you know the rocks to be pesticide (or other pollutants) free, then wet the rocks with a garden hose or in the bath tub (soak overnight if paranoid)... allow to dry.
Repeat 1 more time if you are paranoid. That is all it takes to be rid of hitch hikers, spores, etc.

Thats all you need to do... at the risk of being flippant, when was the last time you boiled a rock before skipping it into a lake or pond? :lol: fish killer!!!! 
:lol:


----------



## isildur (Jul 9, 2004)

Thank you all for helping out.

Like i said, I washed the stones with a plastic scrubber and hot water.

I agree with Number6 who says it isnÃ‚Â´t necessary.

That's what I thought in the first place, but like I said, two friends of mine said I should at least boil them, thatÃ‚Â´s why I wasÃ‚Â´t sure.

I would still like to know if anyone has had a bad experience by not doing so. (boiling or bleaching), and what's the risk involved. Will do a google too, and let you know.

cheers


----------



## prov356 (Sep 20, 2006)

> I would still like to know if anyone has had a bad experience by not doing so. (boiling or bleaching), and what's the risk involved.


Snail infestation. I bleach everything now. And, yes, I did scrub the rocks really well.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I scrub with a wire brush to get that terrestrial algae/lichens/whatever out of the cracks and crevices. Usually the rock exposed is more attractive. Then if I have enough rocks I run them through the dishwasher on sanitize with no soap or rinse agent.


----------



## BillD (May 17, 2005)

I bleach everything, including used substrate. The bleach will remove pretty much any organic material. I use enough bleach to make the water feel slippery. Rinse well and if you let it dry, you will no longer have bleach. You can also soak in water with dechlor or vinegar to remove the last traces of bleach. I always have a jug of bleach in the fish room.


----------



## Number6 (Mar 13, 2003)

I've seen snail eggs survive bleaching, but never survive the overnight soak and allowing to dry. Perhaps it's possible, though I've not experienced it.

My theory on why my habit works:
Aquatic organisms are programmed to start trying to hatch in water so the overnight soak starts that process. Drying (using plain ole sunshine)nails any spore or egg starting the process of development. The UV rays don't hurt either!

Repeating the process a second time catches any egg or spore that didn't respond to the first soak.

I've pulled rocks straight out of rivers, lakes, ponds and the ocean... and in each case, the rock was fit for addition to reef tank or cichlid tank without any boiling or bleaching.

I hope that helps.


----------



## Will1983 (Dec 6, 2009)

+1 for bleach...

also when im doing my monthly big WC and proper clean i normally whip a couple of bits of wood out and give them a good cleaning with boiling water and bleach to make them look all fresh. then loads of rinsing under a fast flowing tap then drying for an hour or two on the draining board.


----------



## fatcat660 (Nov 29, 2005)

I boil them nothing like a little stone soup that way I am sure.


----------



## isildur (Jul 9, 2004)

Well thank you everyone for your help and comments.

I finally had time to setup the tank. In the end I've decided to do nothing more with the rocks, except that 1st. scrub with hot water which I mentioned in my first post.

Tha tank is now full with water and the filter is running. I've posted a new topic concerning the fish, which I'm planning to buy in a couple of weeks.

I will be paying atttention to any problems which may arise with the rocks and I will let you all know if anything goes wrong.


----------



## fmueller (Jan 11, 2004)

Number6 said:


> when was the last time you boiled a rock before skipping it into a lake or pond? :lol:
> 
> fish killer!!!! :lol:


Too funny! Yes, I am also of the no boiling, no bleaching fraction. Isn't anybody but me ever curious what the algae and lichen on those rocks will look like in a tank?


----------



## Lestango (Nov 11, 2010)

I have done all of the above +1: I have done a batch or two where I have etched the rocks with white vinegar after bleaching and drying. To be honest, I haven't had a problem using native rock in any of my tanks regardless of treatment. One thing for sure is if I use bleach, I dry and then soak the rocks in water with thiosulfate in it to dechlorinate.

Is it against the law to remove rocks from a federally regulated river? If so I will never admit to it! 8) 8)


----------



## PsYcHoTiC_MaDmAn (Dec 26, 2005)

when I did my big tank, all I did was fill a bucket (well 50l box) with warm water (avoid hypothermia) and scrubbed them clean, arranged them in the tank. then the next day (or so) filled it up.

I have gone to the trouble of boiling rocks before, but nowadays, a good wash is all I bother with.


----------

